

Saudi blogger to be publicly flogged on charges he insulted Islam - notsony
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jan/08/saudi-arabia-blogger-raif-badawi-public-flogging

======
TheMagicHorsey
Typical Wahabbi bullshit. This is how they help prop up the Saudi royal
family.

------
hacker_chik
literally terrible.

